# Youtube : pixel mort permanent?



## nicoolas94 (27 Avril 2014)

hello à tous,
sur l'application youtube pour IOS, je remarque sur mon Iphone 5 qu'il y a toujours un pixel blanc en haut à gauche des vidéos. Je pensais que c'était mon Iphone, mais en le mettant en mode portrait, le pixel blanc reste en haut à gauche de la vidéo.
Et ça le fait sur toutes les vidéos. Vous avez ça, vous?
Merci!


----------



## nicoolas94 (28 Avril 2014)

Personne..?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (28 Avril 2014)

J'ai exactement la même chose, je ne sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Vous avez essayé de désinstaller et réinstaller l'application en question ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (28 Avril 2014)

Oui rien ne change


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Vous n'êtes pas les seuls apparemment et ils travaillent dessus.


----------



## nicoolas94 (29 Avril 2014)

Ah cool, ça fait plaisir de savoir qu'on n'est pas tout seul! Bon ben en espérant qu'Apple ou Youtube corrigent ce problème..!


----------



## nicoolas94 (3 Mai 2014)

Ah tiens, youtube vient de mettre à jour son appli, et il n'y a plus le pixel blanc! Donc les gens de youtube ont lu mon message et sont immédiatement intervenus! Moi, le centre du monde..??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2014)

Plutôt les messages qui leur sont directement adressés  .

C'est une bonne nouvelle .


----------

